# Problem with Eleocharis acicularis



## H3llT0uCh (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello. My name is Tiago, and I from Portugal

In past day 9/04/2011 I completed a setup of Aquatlantis EVASION 101x40x55(aprox 190l), with the following:

substrat:
Fertile: JBL Aquabasis Plus -> 5l
and black gravel -> 20kg

Light:
Jebo 4*T5 39W (original lamps-> 10000k) With 10h/day (11h to 21h)

Heating:
300W Heater

Co2:
Pressurized -> 2/3 bubbles per second 
It is switch off at the same time of the light.

Filter:
SunSun 303-B c/ UV: (activeted carbon, zeolite, lã filtrante, Fluval Green-X Phosphate Remover)
UV Turned on a few hours per day..

Plants:
Eleocharis acicularis
Anubia barteri "nana"
Flame moss
Java moss

Tests of the water:
12h after setup:
PH->7,5
Temp->27
GH->5
NO2->0
NO3->0
PO4->0

Day 11-04-2011:
PH->7,5
Temp->25
GH->5
NO2->0
NO3->0
PO4->0
Then I added SERA bio nitrivec

Day 14-04-2011 -> added 3ml of Sachem Flourish

Day 15-04-2011:
PH->7,5
Temp->27
GH->6
NO2->0
NO3->0
PO4->5

Day 16-04-2011 18h -> WaterChange of 45liters aprox.

Day 16-04-2011 20h:
PH->7
Temp->26
GH->6
NO2->0
NO3->5
PO4->5

Day 17-04-2011 11h-> WaterChange of 75l (In doubt of values of PO4)

Day 17-04-2011:
PH->7
Temp->25
GH->6
NO2->0
NO3->5
PO4->5 

So.. The PO4 was showing 5mg/L, so I made the WaterChange, after a couple of hours I did the test again, and it show the same. So I checked the Expire Date, and it was pass in 2009 :S
So I think that it isn't precise.

Now the problem:
anubias and also moss are amazing =)
But the 3 pots of "Eleocharis acicularis", almost evrithing dye...

What could be the problem? :S

Photos and details of plant:

Please PM me to send the links


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Takes bright light and taken out of the pots. If they are in the same pots that they came in it will have rock wool around it and it reduces a lot of water flow to the roots . Does better out of the pots, wool removed and spread out a little.


----------



## H3llT0uCh (Apr 18, 2011)

susankat said:


> Takes bright light and taken out of the pots. If they are in the same pots that they came in it will have rock wool around it and it reduces a lot of water flow to the roots . Does better out of the pots, wool removed and spread out a little.



The aren't on pots. I separated them first.

Here you have some pictures:
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_...AAAAAAqA/WJ62iseeTHk/s640/IMG20110417_005.jpg

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_...AAAAAAqE/0CECl01UIQI/s640/IMG20110417_004.jpg


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, are you dosing any ferts to the tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would think that substrate/gravel is not suitable. Looks too big. To me anyway.


----------



## H3llT0uCh (Apr 18, 2011)

susankat said:


> Ok, are you dosing any ferts to the tank?


I'm dosing With Sachem Flourish, about 3ml per week, maybe I should dose every day?




jrman83 said:


> I would think that substrate/gravel is not suitable. Looks too big. To me anyway.


It's about 5mm the gravel, and under that black gravel I have JBL Aquabasis plus :/

and the roots are on JBL Aquabasis plus


----------



## H3llT0uCh (Apr 18, 2011)

anyone?? :S


----------

